# HSBC Dubai - how to complain



## Frank Gabba (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi, 

Does anybody know how to escalate a complaint within HSBC Dubai? The bank does not allow me to access my funds, because they claim the account has been "inactive" - even though I was downloading my statement on a monthly basis, had email exchange with the bank etc. Absolutely ridiculous. Now they ask me to go through a kind of "re-opening" procedure similar to opening an account, even though I have all the security elements needed to just re-activate the account (like phone banking pin etc.). I tried to escalate my complaint via the official "complaint" email, but no reply so far. I asked their Customer Service Department to call me, no reply so far. Very bad experience. As I am now living abroad, I cannot just drop by. 

If you are looking for a bank, based on my experience, stay away from HSBC. 

Cheers
Frank


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

HSBC is perfectly good for me.

perhaps 'inactive' means you haven't actyually paid any money into it for a while as the process you outline is what happens in the Uk if a bank account has no transactions for an extended period of time.

You can understand their reticenece - someone rings usp from a foreign country, claims to be the owner and expects them to just hand over the cash 

If you have access to the account, why not do the BACS transfer thing using the security fob which you undoubtedly have ?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

This is standard operating procedure for a lot of banks to do to accounts which don't have any account activity (inflow/outflow of funds) in a long time. But normally, the bank should notify you via email that your account will be deactivated, If you don't do a transaction within a certain period of time. 
Is there a local HSBC Bank where you are currently located, maybe you can go in an verify your identity and they can send the reactivation release to dubai or whatever their procedure is.


----------



## haibinhle (Jun 1, 2013)

ash_ak said:


> This is standard operating procedure for a lot of banks to do to accounts which don't have any account activity (inflow/outflow of funds) in a long time. But normally, the bank should notify you via email that your account will be deactivated, If you don't do a transaction within a certain period of time.
> Is there a local HSBC Bank where you are currently located, maybe you can go in an verify your identity and they can send the reactivation release to dubai or whatever their procedure is.


As far as I know, HSBCs in different countries are independant entites. So HSBC in Germany is different from HSBC in UAE and they can't act on behalf of HSBC UAE to verify the identity of a customer in UAE.

I think the only way to 're activate' your account is ... flying to UAE


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

haibinhle said:


> As far as I know, HSBCs in different countries are independant entites. So HSBC in Germany is different from HSBC in UAE and they can't act on behalf of HSBC UAE to verify the identity of a customer in UAE.
> 
> I think the only way to 're activate' your account is ... flying to UAE


Not necessarily the case everywhere, While I was traveling in Singapore, I went to HSBC singapore and had my identity checked for a transfer to be made from my HSBC UAE account to elsewhere. They just checked my passport/ID and then faxed+couriered the documents over to Dubai with my signature across the transfer documentation. The transfer was done once HSBC dubai received the courier. I am a Premier customer, don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the best way to complain with HSBC is probably to enter a branch physically and pull a full Basil Fawlty meltdown in the middle of the lobby. It may result in your arrest, but at least it would be satisfying. Anything other than that seems ineffective, which is one reason I am in the process of closing my account. 

Institutionally I have never encountered a bank that is so paranoid about their customers. They do seem to regard deposits as theirs and seem to hide behind "anti fraud" procedures to avoid giving customers access to their money. I've banked in four countries on three different continents and have never encountered anything quite like it.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

What Simey said. Unless you cause a scene they will take absolutely no notice. They rang me for a telephone survey about how I viewed their service last week. I was bored at work so answered their questions. They got 1 out of 10 for nearly everything but obviously the person I spoke to showed absolutely no concern and there has been no follow up since...

Every 2 years they threaten to close my accounts if they don't get a copy of my new residency visa/ID card copy at least a month before the existing ones expire. I understand they need copies but sending threatening messages a month early really is overkill.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Simey said:


> Institutionally I have never encountered a bank that is so paranoid about their customers. They do seem to regard deposits as theirs and seem to hide behind "anti fraud" procedures to avoid giving customers access to their money. I've banked in four countries on three different continents and have never encountered anything quite like it.


Legally and technically, when you deposit your money at a bank it DOES become their property. All part of the strange world of banking.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
When in UK, they made a great point about being a "global" bank and how they seamlessly transfer customers accounts from one country to another - when people work in different parts of the world.
Now is the time that you need to remind them of this and get them to prove how really "global" they are in sorting out your issues (caused by their procedures!)
I must speak as i find - i had a business account with them in the UK and after my experiences, i would not touch them with a bargepole and would not wish them on my worst enemies!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Legally and technically, when you deposit your money at a bank it DOES become their property. All part of the strange world of banking.


Yes, but with on demand deposits giving the depositor access to the cash deposited is not optional. 

It's not a gift to the bank.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Legally and technically, when you deposit your money at a bank it DOES become their property. All part of the strange world of banking.


Say what????

I wonder then, why they give it back to you. Obviously run by idiots. If I own something, there's no way im giving it to anybody.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

arabianhorse said:


> Say what????
> 
> I wonder then, why they give it back to you. Obviously run by idiots. If I own something, there's no way im giving it to anybody.


It's definitely not as simple as saying it is their property. Bankers have a lien on deposits and deposits are reflected on their books. But cash that you have deposited is still an asset that you have. When you deposit in a bank you aren't giving the bank a gift. That's fundamental to why a bank is a bank. When you ask for it back they are supposed to give it to you (but subject to banker's lien in the event you owe them fees).

HSBC seems to take the approach that the giving you money back part is optional and if you don't jump quite high enough they can just say no. That sort of thing is how bank runs get started.


----------



## msaviozzi (May 30, 2012)

*Hsbc*

I advise you just to change bank. HSBC is by far the worse bank in the entire world.I don't understand how they still have clients


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

msaviozzi said:


> I advise you just to change bank. HSBC is by far the worse bank in the entire world.I don't understand how they still have clients


They have been 100% fine with me - not a problem at all. This applies to both my UK business and to my personal account here.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

I managed to open a complain once by calling their call center and specifically asked to open a "complaint". The agent took my details and after a few days a complaint manager contacted me back. From there on things started to move. One more thing: they are very reluctant to put anything on email, all communications are by phone only.


----------

